# Plier Wrench



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Got a new tool that I'm really pleased with. I use to use a Ridgid hex wrench to do most urinals and faucet repair. Well when those slip and you crack a knuckle on something. It's not anything that will make your day.

So I found the Knipex Plier Wrench 










I got the model 12 so I can use it on anything up to 2-3/8". I love that it won't round bolts and I can put it on anything with a flat edge.

I would suggest you try this tool if you are fed up with your ridged hex wrench.

Here is the old one


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was just about to buy a 110... Might have to rethink that.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The knipex ones are nice


----------

